

Cocos 2d for Android is alive - ldesegur
http://code.google.com/p/cocos2d-android/#News
I've decided to resume my work on cocos2d android engine.<p>For the purpose of developing a new game on Android, I've tried a few scene graphs &#38; graphics libraries for a while (even tried html5) but nothing seems to be doing what I want. cocos2d remains the best solution for developing 2d games and animations and Android phones are great to run those games too!<p>If you are interested to help, please don't hesitate to send me a request. You can also send a donation so I can work more hours on this project or even send a mail saying 'hi'. Feel free to send me your suggestions!<p>Happy gaming!
======
ldesegur
Looking for active participants! The project is back on track!

First things, dusting off some features and fixing some bugs. Then ES 2.0
shift and sync up with latest iOS.

